

Ninjatel, the hacker cellphone network (2012) - privong
http://robotskirts.com/2012/08/02/ninjatel-the-hacker-cellphone-network/

======
ayuvar
I never realized this went as far as distributing phones (with custom firmware
to boot!) - way cool. That must have taken forever to set up.

The followup article on the wirelessly-accessed cola machine is also cool:
[http://robotskirts.com/2012/08/03/ninja-cola-a-wirelessly-
ac...](http://robotskirts.com/2012/08/03/ninja-cola-a-wirelessly-accessible-
vending-machine/)

~~~
hedgehog
I still use my Ninja phone as a travel phone. The Verge did a good video about
it, you can see pretty much all of the gear there in the van. The crew that
did all of that is very, very good.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r83PKVXJ_K0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r83PKVXJ_K0)

------
jagermo
I was at Defcon that year, the Ninjas did a real cool job. I got to play
around with one of the phones a little, the UI and the interface was really
nice - i'd love to see this as an actual UI.

Plus, the party was spectacular, as far as I remember...

Cudos to everyone who made that happen.

~~~
hedgehog
The launcher is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/ninjanetworks/launcher](https://github.com/ninjanetworks/launcher)

------
jackgavigan
Ninja Networks did an awesome job that year (especially the booze delivery
service!). I believe they concluded that it would be impossible to top, so
they took a break from doing parties (hopefully not permanently!).

I installed CyanogenMod on my NinjaTel after DEF CON and used it as my main
phone for over a year.

